# This belongs here <3



## Noel1987

You know that is my most happiest day of life its just like a dream come true. Haah still preparing with all of my family members lots of things to do from the like Bachelors party, Jack n Jill (scared with that ), church , reception etc etc. and then we are having a gift a hotel room for one night. We almost tried everything EVERYTHING haha but can you please tell me to different thing like something surprising, will be waiting anxiously for your replies.... thanks


----------

